# classico " som"

## Theather

boas pessoal 

acabei de instalar o som no meu gentoo esta tudo bem instalado configurei os modulos no kernel esta tudo ok mas continuo sem som o que é que poderá estar a causar este problema inclusive o alsa driver esta ok tb.

cumps

----------

## xef

Aumentaste o volume e desligaste o mute?

----------

## Theather

sim desliguei o mute e aumentei o o volume e nao dá nada  :Sad: 

----------

## iuri_BR

Qual placa de som?

----------

## Alan Silva Freitas

Tentou inserir os modulos em /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6???

----------

## nafre

é só aumentar o volume do modulo alsa...

se não me engano he

```
alsa-mixers
```

tem varios tópicos sobre isso aqui no gentoo forums.

----------

## GothicKnight

1º um lspci para veres o chipset da tua placa de som

  2º procurar o modulo para essa placa, compila-lo e instalalo (kernel ou modulo)

  3º fazer um dmesg | grep -4 ALSA para confirmar que detectou a placa de som e sem qq erro

  4º instalar os alsa-tools para ter os initscripts do ALSA

  5º rc-update add alsasound default

  6º aumentar o som e tirar o MUTE

----------

## Theather

 *GothicKnight wrote:*   

> 1º um lspci para veres o chipset da tua placa de som
> 
>   2º procurar o modulo para essa placa, compila-lo e instalalo (kernel ou modulo)
> 
>   3º fazer um dmesg | grep -4 ALSA para confirmar que detectou a placa de som e sem qq erro
> ...

 

fiz tudo o que me indicaram para fazer e continua sem dar som  :Sad: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

O melhor é colocar aqui o resultado de lspci e lsmod.

----------

## Theather

boas aqui vai

 lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Proces sor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root P ort (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High  Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Ex press Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Ex press Port 3 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) US B UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) US B UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) US B UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) US B UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) US B2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev  04)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE  Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Contr oller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M26 [Radeon Mobility X70 0]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Et hernet Controller (rev 10)

06:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:00.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Co ntroller

06:00.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia  Controller

06:00.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI741 1, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

06:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            50144  0

snd_mixer_oss          17728  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            32832  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6400  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51600  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_ens1371            20992  0

snd_rawmidi            21152  1 snd_ens1371

snd_seq_device          7372  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         94752  1 snd_ens1371

snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec

psmouse                39048  0

irtty_sir               6208  0

sir_dev                14908  1 irtty_sir

irda                  127608  1 sir_dev

crc_ccitt               2176  1 irda

rtc                    11252  0

ipw2200               116676  0

ieee80211              32648  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         5376  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          8576  1 ipw2200

sky2                   37060  0

snd_hda_intel          14928  0

snd_hda_codec         130048  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                83396  5 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ens1371,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              22276  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    47780  12 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_ens1371,snd_rawmidi, snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               7968  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9032  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

eth1394                17988  0
```

[mod="jmbsvicetto"]Alterei a formatação do post e acrescentei o espaço na linha do snd antes do snd_seq_device para melhorar a apresentação.

De futuro, por favor têm em atenção o tamanho duma linha sem espaços para não criar problemas de 'rendering'.

Jorge[/mod]

----------

## GothicKnight

Pareces ter os modulos para a tua placa de som instalados. Faz um:

```

dmesg | grep -5 ALSA

dmesg | grep -5 snd_hda

```

e cola aí os resultados   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Theather

dmesg | grep -5 ALSA

xxx ~ # dmesg | grep -5 snd_hda

xxx ~ #

nao houve nenhuma msg de erro   :Confused: 

----------

## GothicKnight

Não era suposto isso acontecer... isso são as mensagens de saida do kernel, ele n está a dar nenhum output sobre o ALSA o que é deveras estranho. E se tb n dá nenhuma mensagem (supostamente de erro) ao carregar o modulo ainda mais estranho será.

----------

## Theather

 *GothicKnight wrote:*   

> Não era suposto isso acontecer... isso são as mensagens de saida do kernel, ele n está a dar nenhum output sobre o ALSA o que é deveras estranho. E se tb n dá nenhuma mensagem (supostamente de erro) ao carregar o modulo ainda mais estranho será.

 

pois é isto ta muito estranho mesmo   :Shocked: 

----------

## GothicKnight

Pelos vistos não é tão estranho como eu pensava... Isso aconteceria se tivesses isso compilado no kernel. Eu agora tb tenho um kernel modular e não me aparecem tais linhas.

  O alsamixer deixa-te modificares os volumes na tua placa de som?

----------

## Theather

sim deixa modificar os volumes todos  :Confused: 

----------

## GothicKnight

Se tens acesso à placa de som, ela está instalada. Então é um problema de tirar os mute, aumentar o volume e ver se a aplicação multimedia está de facto a enviar som à placa.

----------

## AlipioLuiz

Tu usas KDE? Verifica o Line Jack Sense.. eu tava com o exato problema. Placa configurada, unmuted, volume alto... e nada de som.. Desativei o Line Jack Sense e o som comecou a sair...

[ ]'s

----------

## Alan Silva Freitas

Ja rodou alsaconf???

```
 # alsaconf 
```

----------

## Theather

Estou com o gnome ..

 ja rodei o  #alsaconf esta tudo bem mas continua sem som  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mfdzerohour

O Meu driver apesar de parecer ser o via, ele é o Intel-8x0 da intel, tenta ai e me diz como fica, só fiz isso e funcioneou legal (não é o nome completo do driver, pois não estou com meu pc).

Espero ter ajudado

----------

## Theather

como nao consiguo resolver o som do linux , tenho outro problema gostaria que me ajudassem por favor 

emerge x11

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

como faço pa corrigir este erro 

cumps

----------

## Alan Silva Freitas

Bem, seu segundo problema é simples de resolver, mascare os pacotes que tiverem dando conflito, inserindo /etc/portage/package.mask. Só uma pergunda, qual o conteúdo da sua pasta /dev/sound ?[/code]

----------

## jmbsvicetto

 *Alan Silva Freitas wrote:*   

> Bem, seu segundo problema é simples de resolver, mascare os pacotes que tiverem dando conflito, inserindo /etc/portage/package.mask. Só uma pergunda, qual o conteúdo da sua pasta /dev/sound ?[/code]

 

Cuidado!!!

Tendo em conta a referência ao xorg-x11-6.9, provavelmente Theather está a receber o aviso pelo xorg-7.0 ter sido adicionado à stable tree no x86 e amd64.

Convêm ler o Guia de Migração para o X modular. O Guia está disponível na página dos Guias de Desktop.

----------

